# Hunting the rivers



## duckilla (Nov 20, 2014)

I was thinking about hitting some of the rivers in Davis and weber county's and was wondering if anyone could point me in the right direction where I can get some info on where I can hunt and where I can't? Thanks for any info I do have a boat so I could use it or walk either way is fine.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

duckilla said:


> I was thinking about hitting some of the rivers in Davis and ever county's and was wondering if anyone could point me in the right direction where I can get some info on where I can hunt and where I can't? Thanks for any info I do have a boat so I could use it or walk either way is fine.


This comes up and always comes up each winter. The only problem with floating a river is that it's still trespassing if you float on through someone's private property. If it wasn't, I'd be floating the Bear right through the Million Dollar Duck Club. Your best bet is finding them hidden streams on public land.


----------



## Jrdnmoore3 (Sep 1, 2013)

I think they just had a lawsuit on his overtures the law saying you can float but I may be wrong


----------



## J_marx22 (Sep 14, 2015)

According to utah stream access coalition and the lawsuit they just won this fall you can fish or hunt any section of stream or river you want. You have to access in a public access location and stay within the high water mark of the body of water you are using. The problem you might have is shooting a duck and having it fall above the high water mark because you could not legally retrieve it. Check it out http://m.deseretnews.com/article/86...judge-casts-off-stream-access-law.html?pg=all


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

You might want to keep in mind that if you drop a bird on private land, you have to make a choice as to which law you want to break: do you retrieve the bird and trespass, or do you leave the bird and waste game?

The change in the law allows you access to rivers for recreational use. The new ruling did not specify whether that means you have to stay within the wet riverbed or just below the high water mark. Either way, dumping a bird above the high water mark on posted private land will give you a real legal dilemma. Also, the recent ruling did not specify hunting as an allowed activity....that might get you in trouble too. Do what you will of course, just giving my two cents.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

If its posted I stay off not worth the trouble of having the land owner come riding up on his black stallion wearing his 6 shooter and coming right into the stream with me. This happened and I faced an assault and trespassing charge.(whipped him with my pole and knocked him off his horse) I had my wife with me and she actually thought I was going to get shot. Charges were dismissed. Field was not even posted where you could see it. The guy told me it was jerks like me who tore down his signs?


----------



## duckilla (Nov 20, 2014)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> This comes up and always comes up each winter. The only problem with floating a river is that it's still trespassing if you float on through someone's private property. If it wasn't, I'd be floating the Bear right through the Million Dollar Duck Club. Your best bet is finding them hidden streams on public land.


I guess I should have been more specific that's what I want to do is hunt the public streams I just have never done this and after seeing a couple guys in all there waterfowl gear with shotgun in hand walking along the running path next to the weber river on I-84 just east of riverdale it made me curious to learn where I could go.


----------



## cootlover (Sep 26, 2015)

Duck those guys were breaking the law that area been closed to hunting for a very long time 25 years plus .


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Dunkem said:


> If its posted I stay off not worth the trouble of having the land owner come riding up on his black stallion wearing his 6 shooter and coming right into the stream with me. This happened and I faced an assault and trespassing charge.(whipped him with my pole and knocked him off his horse) I had my wife with me and she actually thought I was going to get shot. Charges were dismissed. Field was not even posted where you could see it. The guy told me it was jerks like me who tore down his signs?


Is this really a true story?


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> Is this really a true story?


 I'm afraid it is. Many years ago when I was a radical hippie-oOo-:hippie:


----------

